# Forum 3rd Birthday Meet - Manchester, 19th November 2011



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2011)

Not only are we having a birthday meet in London, but the week after we're having one in Manchester for those who can't travel down south!

The meeting will be from 12pm, Saturday 19th November 2011 at:

The Waterhouse







67-71 Princess Street
Manchester
Greater Manchester
M2 4EG

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-waterhouse

Please let me know if you are coming to this, or the London one, or both! I'll be at both!


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm still planning on coming !!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> I'm still planning on coming !!



Yayyy!!!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 3, 2011)

As you know my rail tickets are bought, so I will be in Manchester


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2011)

Hazel said:


> As you know my rail tickets are bought, so I will be in Manchester



Excellent Hazel


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 3, 2011)

We're still hoping we can make it. 

Rob


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 3, 2011)

If anyone want to meet at Piccadilly let me know - I can arrange to arrive time to suit - I'm 20 minutes away by train.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 3, 2011)

We're thinking of going into Piccadilly from Alderley edge, but the drive to Alderley is hard to gauge time-wise. 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> We're still hoping we can make it.
> 
> Rob



It would be great to meet you and Sarah


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 3, 2011)

Likewise Alan. It'll seem strange being able to put faces and voices to the names. I'll apologise in advance for the hairy top lip. I'm doing the Movember thing so may look a bit like an extra from a 70s dodgy movie. 

Thankfully Sarah isn't 

Rob


----------



## gail1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Thankfully Sarah isn't
> 
> Rob



You mean she has not told you yet 
Hope everyone has a great time


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 3, 2011)

gail1 said:


> You mean she has not told you yet
> Hope everyone has a great time


 
I wondered where my shaver had gone 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2011)

garethc said:


> I hope to attend



Hi Gareth, it will be nice to meet you  Would you like to tell us a little about yourself?


----------



## cazscot (Nov 6, 2011)

I *might* drive down  incase I do is there park and ride available in Manchester or can someone recommend somewhere to park so that would give me a short train/bus journey into the city centre? Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2011)

cazscot said:


> I *might* drive down  incase I do is there park and ride available in Manchester or can someone recommend somewhere to park so that would give me a short train/bus journey into the city centre? Thanks



It will be brilliant if you can make it Carol!  I'm sure some of the Mancs locals can advise you about the parking


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 6, 2011)

cazscot said:


> I *might* drive down  incase I do is there park and ride available in Manchester or can someone recommend somewhere to park so that would give me a short train/bus journey into the city centre? Thanks



Carol I will be getting the train in from hazel grove, Stockport. It is free to park and then 20 mins via train. 

If this is any use pm me and I will give you more detail xxx


----------



## cazscot (Nov 6, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Carol I will be getting the train in from hazel grove, Stockport. It is free to park and then 20 mins via train.
> 
> If this is any use pm me and I will give you more detail xxx



PM sent Di, thanks  xxx


----------



## cazscot (Nov 7, 2011)

garethc said:


> Carol i live in M3 area and you can park where i live very safely if you wish,Just drop me a PM, Personally i would get a price on a virgin ticket may have special offers on and i see your a student so you would get extra discount on the ticket as well,



Thanks for the offer Gareth but I am coming from the other end of the country


----------



## cazscot (Nov 7, 2011)

garethc said:


> The other end lol ?. pray where dont say Edinburgh.



Glasgow


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 7, 2011)

Maybe be able be to make this  Will  let you know x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2011)

PhoebeC said:


> Maybe be able be to make this  Will  let you know x



Ooh, that would be brilliant Phoebe!


----------



## Julia (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I haven't written much on this forum (yet) but I would love to come and meet some of you in Manchester!


----------



## cazscot (Nov 7, 2011)

garethc said:


> Carol oh see no M3 is the post code not motorway lol sorry me dooooooooooooodaaaaaaaa i should of explained



LOL sorry for the confusion


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2011)

Julia said:


> Hello everyone,
> I haven't written much on this forum (yet) but I would love to come and meet some of you in Manchester!



Excellent Julia, I will look forward to meeting you


----------



## Hazel (Nov 10, 2011)

I am coming down from Glasgow


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Nov 12, 2011)

cazscot said:


> I *might* drive down  incase I do is there park and ride available in Manchester or can someone recommend somewhere to park so that would give me a short train/bus journey into the city centre? Thanks



Morrisons car park in Whitefield. Its just north of Junction 17 on the M60.
The tram station is just opposite Morrisons and ten minutes to town.


----------



## MargB (Nov 12, 2011)

I will be there.  Work is manic at the moment which is why I have not been posting much but this date is well and truly in my diary!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 12, 2011)

MargB - brilliant - look forward to seeing you again


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 12, 2011)

We're both (sarah and me) looking forward to meeting you all.

It's looking like we might actually make it. 

(but there's a whole week to go yet )

Rob


----------



## Hazel (Nov 12, 2011)

Yey! - we'll show them southerners how to party.

Seriously, looking forward to seeing 'old' and new faces.


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi guys anyone need to meet at mcr piccadilly Saturday ? I'm gonna get into picc at 11.30 to 12 

Pm me if u do and I will give you my mobile number


----------



## MargB (Nov 13, 2011)

I will go straight to the pub and can get there any time really.  

So, do people know what time they will be arriving?  Does anyone need to be met at the metrolink stop?

If anyone wants to text me beforehand to ensure I am in the pub, send a pm and I will give you my mobile number.

Look forward to meeting up again, at least it won't be as hot as it was in York!!  Guaranteed.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2011)

My train is due into Piccadilly at around 11:00 - I'll pm you my number


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 13, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Hi guys anyone need to meet at mcr piccadilly Saturday ? I'm gonna get into picc at 11.30 to 12
> 
> Pm me if u do and I will give you my mobile number


 
Our train should get into Piccadilly at 11.45 ish assuming we can get a clear drive from here to Alderley. If not it'll be more like 12.15.

I'll PM my mobile number too. If only we didn't live on the moon !

Rob


----------



## Hazel (Nov 13, 2011)

I am due at Piccadily around 10.30


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 13, 2011)

I can get in a little earlier if you like say 11.00 to 11.30 and meet in Starbucks before going to pub. Hazel, northy let me know x


----------



## Julia (Nov 13, 2011)

How will we know who you lovely lot are? I don't suppose you'll be waving a giant syringe or have a sign a big D on it?!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2011)

Julia said:


> How will we know who you lovely lot are? I don't suppose you'll be waving a giant syringe or have a sign a big D on it?!!



We will have this at our table:


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm planning on wearing something blue for diabetes.

Rob


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 13, 2011)

I will wear blue as well !


----------



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2011)

I imagine ypauly will be wearing his treasured Birmingham City shirt


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 13, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I imagine ypauly will be wearing his treasured Birmingham City shirt


 
I would imagine he has one for each day plus a couple for sleeping in 

Or maybe a blue conservative tie ? 

Rob


----------



## FM001 (Nov 14, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Or maybe a blue conservative tie ?






Surprised he doesn't wheel old Thatcher out to one of the meets


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 14, 2011)

She'll be with him in spirit I'm sure. 

It'll be nice to meet ypauly and his better half, along with everyone else and I'll have to try not to change his views (like I ever could ) 

Rob


----------



## ypauly'snurse (Nov 14, 2011)

Tickets for megabus bought today


----------



## ypauly (Nov 14, 2011)

ypauly'snurse said:


> Tickets for megabus bought today



You get to sit next to me!


----------



## ypauly'snurse (Nov 14, 2011)

That's why the tickets are cheap lol


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Nov 14, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> She'll be with him in spirit I'm sure.
> 
> It'll be nice to meet ypauly and his better half, along with everyone else and I'll have to try not to change his views (like I ever could )
> 
> Rob



Manchester's Christmas Market opens this year on 17th so Manchester will be heaving next weekend.  The main market is in Albert Square just around the corner from the meeting pub but it fills St. Annes Square as well and runs all the way down Cathedral Street to  Market Street as well. Enjoy.

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...tmas-markets-will-be-the-biggest-and-best-yet


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> Manchester's Christmas Market opens this year on 17th so Manchester will be heaving next weekend.  The main market is in Albert Square just around the corner from the meeting pub but it fills St. Annes Square as well and runs all the way down Cathedral Street to  Market Street as well. Enjoy.
> 
> http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...tmas-markets-will-be-the-biggest-and-best-yet



Thanks for the information mcdonagh - hopefully people will be too busy shopping to spend time clogging up the pub and leave us plenty of room!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Nov 14, 2011)

City are also hosting Newcastle United that day, so watch out for Geordies on the loose and police at the Stations.


----------



## MargB (Nov 14, 2011)

Why blue?

Hopefully if we are meeting up from around 11am we can spread out and bagsy a corner or similar!

If anyone wants to see what some of us look like, check out the photos from the York meet.  I was there, so was Di, so was Hazel and you may recognise one or two others.  Sorry, have not read the whole thread to know exactly who will be showing up.

See you all on Saturday!


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 14, 2011)

MargB said:


> Why blue?
> 
> Hopefully if we are meeting up from around 11am we can spread out and bagsy a corner or similar!
> 
> ...



blue is for world diabetes day which is today !

See you Sat margaret x


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> City are also hosting Newcastle United that day, so watch out for Geordies on the loose and police at the Stations.



Gerdies on the loose? we aint that scary you know Mc

Seriously i went a whole day saturday and never smacked no one


----------



## rhall92380 (Nov 14, 2011)

MargB said:


> Why blue?
> 
> Hopefully if we are meeting up from around 11am we can spread out and bagsy a corner or similar!
> 
> ...



Sorry I won't be there. Hope you all have a great day! (I know you will)

Richard


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 15, 2011)

4 more sleeps !

Hubby was nagging me bout being careful at station cause of footy fans. Thinks I need to get a train home before 5 ! Told him I'm not s child lol. Naughty hubby he will be at the footy Saturday


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> 4 more sleeps !
> 
> Hubby was nagging me bout being careful at station cause of footy fans. Thinks I need to get a train home before 5 ! Told him I'm not s child lol. Naughty hubby he will be at the footy Saturday



I'm sure that all those Northern fans will be impeccably behaved, as usual. At least for me it is highly unlikely any of them will be travelling back on the same train as me that evening!


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 15, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'm sure that all those Northern fans will be impeccably behaved, as usual. At least for me it is highly unlikely any of them will be travelling back on the same train as me that evening!



I'm sure they will be !  I might have to travel home with a few lol or I could make hubby come and pick me up after the game, he won't be far away with the car !


----------



## cazscot (Nov 16, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> Morrisons car park in Whitefield. Its just north of Junction 17 on the M60.
> The tram station is just opposite Morrisons and ten minutes to town.



Thanks for the info Mcdonagh.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Nov 16, 2011)

cazscot said:


> Thanks for the info Mcdonagh.



Forgot to mention there is also a car park at the side of Whitefield Tram station for the trams.
Its on YOUR side of Manchester if you decided to go that route.
You would need an "Altrincham" tram not a "Piccadilly" one from Whitefield because the Alty tram would take you to St.Peter's Square which is just around the corner from the pub.
On way back you would need a "Bury" tram.

Its just a good option if you are driving from Glasgow, Junction 17 on the M60 is two hours drive from the Scottish border.

If you go to Hazel Grove you are driving 15-20 miles past Manchester then going back on yourself.


----------



## MargB (Nov 17, 2011)

I will meet anyone from the metro stop in St Peter's Square if they wish.  PM me for my mobile phone number.  Few constructions things happening and you would normally be able to see the pub from the stop but there are boards up, etc.

2 more sleeps!


----------



## ypauly'snurse (Nov 18, 2011)

1 more sleep and I get to meet all you lovely people again. 

Hope you all have a safe journey.


----------



## Monica (Nov 18, 2011)

Have a great day tomorrow.

I'm sorry that I can't come. It's not the trains, they're fine......
This fence business is stressing me out too much. I want to be home to see what's going on.....


----------



## Steff (Nov 18, 2011)

HaVE a wonderful day everyone xx


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Nov 18, 2011)

Steff said:


> HaVE a wonderful day everyone xx



..... and don't forget the German Christmas Market round the corner from the pub in Albert Square. Go out at dusk to it for your bratwurst and german beer and the giant santa on the Town Hall.


----------



## cazscot (Nov 18, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> Forgot to mention there is also a car park at the side of Whitefield Tram station for the trams.
> Its on YOUR side of Manchester if you decided to go that route.
> You would need an "Altrincham" tram not a "Piccadilly" one from Whitefield because the Alty tram would take you to St.Peter's Square which is just around the corner from the pub.
> On way back you would need a "Bury" tram.
> ...



Thanks for the info McDonagh I think this is were I will probably head for and park at Whitefield.


----------



## ypauly (Nov 18, 2011)

where do I put my soap box on the coach?


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 18, 2011)

Not sure whether we can make it tomorrow. Germs are in residence so we'll have to see in the morning.

Paracetomol and decaff coffee are being administered orally as we speak.

Rob


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 18, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Not sure whether we can make it tomorrow. Germs are in residence so we'll have to see in the morning.
> 
> Paracetomol and decaff coffee are being administered orally as we speak.
> 
> Rob



Oh no!! hope your ok and you can make it tomorrow


----------



## ypauly (Nov 18, 2011)

Is there a list of who's attending?


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 18, 2011)

ypauly said:


> Is there a list of who's attending?



Northener
ypauly
ypauly'snurse
cazscot
Robster65 and Sarah (hopefully)
MargB
Hazel
Dizzydi


Maybe's 
Garathc
PhoebeC
Julia


Not sure if Mcdonagh47 is coming either

Northy have I missed anyone ??


----------



## Hazel (Nov 18, 2011)

plus possibles

Julia
PheobeC
Toby

And Cazsct is bringing along her Dad


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Nov 18, 2011)

cazscot said:


> Thanks for the info McDonagh I think this is were I will probably head for and park at Whitefield.



OH just reminded me that the Car Park at Prestwich ( across the road from the Prestwich Tram stop ) is now ?2-50 a day ( it used to be just two hours ).
So that is actually a better option than Whitefield because its two tram stops nearer town and a bigger car park. Prestwich is just half a mile south of Junction 17 on the M60 and the car park is on Fairfax Road next to a big church called Our Lady of Grace. The postcode of the church is M25 3AS  if you are using satnav.

You still need an Altrincham tram from Prestwich NOT a Piccadfilly one, because as I said the Alty tram will take you to St. Peter's Square, right on top of the venue.


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 18, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> OH just reminded me that the Car Park at Prestwich ( across the road from the Prestwich Tram stop ) is now ?2-50 a day ( it used to be just two hours ).
> So that is actually a better option than Whitefield because its two tram stops nearer town and a bigger car park. Prestwich is just half a mile south of Junction 17 on the M60 and the car park is on Fairfax Road next to a big church called Our Lady of Grace. The postcode of the church is M25 3AS  if you are using satnav.
> 
> You still need an Altrincham tram from Prestwich NOT a Piccadfilly one, because as I said the Alty tram will take you to St. Peter's Square, right on top of the venue.



Are you joining us tomorrow mcdonagh ? be nice if you are


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Nov 18, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Are you joining us tomorrow mcdonagh ? be nice if you are



would love to but my son is home for the weekend from Sweden where he works.


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 18, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> would love to but my son is home for the weekend from Sweden where he works.



Oh shame - next time then x


----------



## FM001 (Nov 18, 2011)

You people have a great time tomorrow


----------



## Mark T (Nov 18, 2011)

Hope you all have a great time tomorrow


----------



## Julia (Nov 18, 2011)

Looking forward to meeting some of you tomorrow.  P.s. bringing my boyfriend too


----------



## cazscot (Nov 18, 2011)

My dad isn't feeling great so it's just me driving down. Plan to be leaving Glasgow about 7ish parking the car at prestwitch (thanks mcdonagh) and should be in the pub by 11.30ish


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Not sure whether we can make it tomorrow. Germs are in residence so we'll have to see in the morning.
> 
> Paracetomol and decaff coffee are being administered orally as we speak.
> 
> Rob





cazscot said:


> My dad isn't feeling great so it's just me driving down. Plan to be leaving Glasgow about 7ish parking the car at prestwitch (thanks mcdonagh) and should be in the pub by 11.30ish



Oh dear! I haven't been feeling great either, but hopefully will feel better by the morning. 

See you all soon!


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 18, 2011)

There's a lot of it about. Barring a miraculous recovery, I don't think we'll be making it. 

Shame, as my tache is looking rather luxurious and I wanted to outdo ypauly ! 

We'll have to try and get to another one next year. Hope everyone has a great day and look forward to the photos.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> There's a lot of it about. Barring a miraculous recovery, I don't think we'll be making it.
> 
> Shame, as my tache is looking rather luxurious and I wanted to outdo ypauly !
> 
> ...



Aw, that's a big shame Rob  I managed to get up so will be leaving shortly - see everyone in a few hours!


----------



## cazscot (Nov 19, 2011)

Monica said:


> Have a great day tomorrow.
> 
> I'm sorry that I can't come. It's not the trains, they're fine......
> This fence business is stressing me out too much. I want to be home to see what's going on.....



Sorry to hear that Monica I would have enjoyed meeting you again.


----------



## cazscot (Nov 19, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> There's a lot of it about. Barring a miraculous recovery, I don't think we'll be making it.
> 
> Shame, as my tache is looking rather luxurious and I wanted to outdo ypauly !
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that Rob, hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Hazel (Nov 19, 2011)

Train just leaving Glasgow - so I am on route - see you soon


----------



## MargB (Nov 19, 2011)

Yay!  Hope it is a good journey for you.

 See you later.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 19, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Not sure whether we can make it tomorrow. Germs are in residence so we'll have to see in the morning.
> 
> Paracetomol and decaff coffee are being administered orally as we speak.
> 
> Rob



Assume germs are affecting you / RSVP - can't think that paracetamol and coffee are suitable for unwell poultry! 

Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## ypauly (Nov 19, 2011)

Breakfast ordered


----------



## cazscot (Nov 19, 2011)

At the tram station waiting just missed one... Be in the pub soon


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 19, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Assume germs are affecting you / RSVP - can't think that paracetamol and coffee are suitable for unwell poultry!
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon.


 
It's Sarah with the germs. She could have braved it but didn't want to risk spreading her lurgy, so we played safe.

We haven't ruled out mycoplasma or newcastle disease, but I think common cold is probably the more likely ! 

Got another long journey/visit on Thursday so hopefully both of us fighting fit by then.

Rob


----------



## Copepod (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds like a good call, there, Rob & Sarah - get well for Thursday


----------



## ypauly'snurse (Nov 19, 2011)

Having a great time 

Breakfast was yummy and the sun is shining.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 19, 2011)

well on route back home to Glasgow

as always, great to meet up with everyone, 'old' faces and a couple of new ones in Julia and Alex

thanks everyone for making the meet successful - hope you all get/got home safely.

see you next time


----------



## MargB (Nov 19, 2011)

Lovely to meet up with people again and also to meet different ones.

Hope everyone had/has a good journey back and I look forward to the next meet.


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 19, 2011)

Fabulous time , was great to meet everyone old friends and new.

Have safe journeys Home and all take care x


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Nov 19, 2011)

_ I needed to meet with you all today - thank you very much

Dodger_


----------



## Julia (Nov 19, 2011)

Lovely to meet you guys and I hope everyone's journeys home were ok. I can't believe you actually had a massive syringe on the table, Northerner!!!


----------



## MargB (Nov 19, 2011)

LOL - we were joking when we asked him if he had brought it with him, didn't believe it really existed!


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2011)

MargB said:


> LOL - we were joking when we asked him if he had brought it with him, didn't believe it really existed!



Pleased everyone had a good time, that syringe has gone from south to north in a week , i wont tell you were i had it last week hahaha.


----------



## cazscot (Nov 19, 2011)

Home safe, had a fantastic time it was great seeing everyone .  My car has done 420 miles today which is good for it as it only usually gets used for journeys of half an hour or less!  The only thing is my right knee has swollen with all the driving so now sitting with a bag of frozen veg on it and going to relax by watching strictly...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2011)

Just got in!  Hope everyone else is safely home and tucked up in bed! Great to meet everyone! Really nice surprise to see you there as well Dodger! Pictures in the morning when my brain has recovered a bit


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, I had another brilliant time meeting all the people in Manchester. The pub was a really nice venue - and good move to commandeer that room whoever made the decision! There were some faces very familiar to me by now, but always a pleasure to meet again (even if it's only a week apart Paul and missus! - What will you do next weekend??), and it was lovely meeting some people for the first time - I always feel as though I know you already! 

Here are the pictures (only a few - I'm not Shelley!):

MargB, ypauly and ypauly's nurse:







DizzyDi and Julia:






C5_Dodger, Hazel:






Cazscot:


----------



## FM001 (Nov 20, 2011)

Crikey you people do like your photos taken, when I eventually attend a meet-up I'll be running a mile when the camera comes out


----------



## Steff (Nov 20, 2011)

Ahh lovely piccies everyone looks great,glad your home safe people xx


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 20, 2011)

Great pictures Alan..... why didn't we take one of you ?  That's bad xxx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2011)

Steff said:


> Ahh lovely piccies everyone looks great,glad your home safe people xx



Paul was particularly proud of his Movember, until we decided it should be called a 'Jason King' and his missus googled it! 

I'm pleased most people don't mind their pictures taken as it shows what a good-looking bunch of people we are, but totally understand and respect it if someone doesn't want theirs taken


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 20, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Paul was particularly proud of his Movember, until we decided it should be called a 'Jason King' and his missus googled it!
> 
> I'm pleased most people don't mind their pictures taken as it shows what a good-looking bunch of people we are, but totally understand and respect it if someone doesn't want theirs taken


 
It looks very suave Paul !  Well done on putting up with the flippin thing. 

Everyone looks really relaxed. Must make it along next time.

Rob


----------



## ypauly'snurse (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who made me feel welcome.

Was great chatting and hearing your experiences and knowledge, and meeting new people I hadn't seen before 

Not quite sure what I'm gonna do next weekend. 

And the pics are great shame Paul didn't notice that slug on his face before the picture was taken LOL.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 20, 2011)

Fear not ypauly'snurse, I'm an expert and can tell you there is no chance whatsoever that your man will ever look like Peter Wyngarde, even when he's as old as PW must have been at the time he was playing JK.

And FWIW - Alexandra Bastedo (who was in 'The Champions' around the same time) also had a moustache ........

Miaowwwwwww


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2011)

trophywench said:


> ...And FWIW - Alexandra Bastedo (who was in 'The Champions' around the same time) also had a moustache ........
> 
> Miaowwwwwww



Oi! That's my childhood crush you're dissing!


----------



## MargB (Nov 20, 2011)

Nothey is "sort of" there - look at his shadow in the 2nd picture and his reflection in the glass of the painting in the same shot!  You can also see a little of him in the mirror behind Dodger.

Weak but ...

It was Ypauly who noticed all the tables put together in that room and he kept an eye out for when the people sat there went.  Very, very good call as the pub got really crowded with football goers and then those escaping the cold and Christmas Market in Albert Square.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2011)

MargB said:


> Nothey is "sort of" there - look at his shadow in the 2nd picture and his reflection in the glass of the painting in the same shot!  You can also see a little of him in the mirror behind Dodger.
> 
> Weak but ...
> 
> It was Ypauly who noticed all the tables put together in that room and he kept an eye out for when the people sat there went.  Very, very good call as the pub got really crowded with football goers and then those escaping the cold and Christmas Market in Albert Square.



Ah! Nice one Paul!  Sounds like you've been watching too much Blade Runner Marg!


----------

